# Hallo ..ich bin der neue



## BigD (3 Feb. 2010)

Hallo, 

ich bin BigD und ein Promi-Pic und Promi-Video Sammler.

Selber verfüge ich über eine große Sammlung an Pics und Vids von weiblichen Prominenten.

Werde diese hier nach und nach an den Man(euch) bringen:thumbup:

Muss sagen ...geile Community.


Auf gutes gelingen:WOW:


----------



## Tokko (3 Feb. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB.:thumbup:

Als Fan und Sammler solltest du deine Sammlung hier etwas erweitern können....oder wir unsere.

Ich hoffe es gefällt dir hier bei uns und ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## General (3 Feb. 2010)

BigD und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Buterfly (3 Feb. 2010)

Willkommen in unserer Runde, BigD.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Stöbern


----------



## astrosfan (4 Feb. 2010)

Herzlich Willkomen BigD!

Viel Spaß auf dem Board :thumbup:


----------



## Crash (4 Feb. 2010)

auf CB , BigD


----------



## Q (4 Feb. 2010)

Na, dann scheinen CB und BigD ja perfekt zusammen zu passen :thumbup:

Willkommen an Board und eine gute Zeit hier mit viel Spass! Bin auf Deine Posts gespannt


----------



## Claudia (4 Feb. 2010)

Wilkommen BigD,

wünsche dir viel Spaß hier am Borad und beim stöbern.


----------



## NAFFTIE (4 Feb. 2010)

WILLKOMMEN AUF CB 
ICH BIN SCHON GESPANNT AUF DEINE BEITRÄGE 

:laola::laola::laola:​


----------



## maierchen (15 Feb. 2010)

Tja dann sind wir mal alle gespannt ,herzlich wilkommen hier!


----------

